# IPv4 connectivity says "no internet access"



## Jayz90 (May 11, 2017)

Hey guys! Need help...my WiFi was working perfectly fine but once I installed a hotspot software....my internet only connects to Google websites. When I click the connection details it says 

IPv4 connectivity: no internet access
IPv6 connectivity : internet (works fine)

Like I can't log into Skype or anything like that ...please help!


----------



## naresh498 (May 1, 2017)

Step 1: Clear the DNS resolver cache.
a) Please type cmd in windows search, right click on command prompt and run as admin.
b)Type *ipconfig /flushdns*, and then press Enter. test the websites, if it doesn't work then follow below.

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8 thru 10: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine after all three commands; no need to boot after the 1st and 2nd.


----------

